# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون الطفل السوداني لسنة 2010م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قانون الطفل لسنة 2010م 
( 10/ 2/ 2010 ) 
الفصل الأول 
أحكام تمهيدية 
اسم القانون  
1ـ يسمى هذا القانون " قانون الطفل لسنة 2010 " . 
إلغاء واستثناء 
2ـ يلغى من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون قانون الطفل لسنة 2004 ، على أن تظل جميع اللوائح والأوامر الصادرة بموجبه سارية إلى أن تلغى أو تعدل وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 

سيادة أحكام القانون 
3ـ تسود أحكام هذا القانون على أي حكم في أي قانون آخر يتعارض معه تأويلاً لمصلحة الطفل إلى المدى الذي يزيل ذلك التعارض . 

تفسير 
4 ـ في هذا القانون ما لم يقتضِ السياق معنى آخر تكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية المعاني المبينة أمام كل منها : 
" الأسرة الكافلة " يقصد بها الأسرة البديلة التي يوكل إليها توفير الرعاية الروحية والاجتماعية والنفسية والصحية للطفل الذي حالت ظروفه دون نشأته فى أسرته الطبيعية ،
"الأعمال العسكرية " يقصد بها الأعمال التي تقتضي طبيعتها الانضمام لجهة عسكرية أو قوات مسلحة نظامية أو غير نظامية ،
" بيع الأطفال " يُقصد به أي فعل أو تعامل يتم بمقتضاه نقل طفل من جانب أي شخص أو مجموعة من الأشخاص إلى شخص أو مجموعة أخرى لقاء مكافأة أو أي شكل من أشكال العوض،
" الجانح " يقصد به كل طفل أتم الثانية عشر ولم يبلغ الثامنة عشر من عمره عند ارتكابه فعلاً مخالفاً للقانون ،
"دور الإنتظار " يقصد بها الدور المنصوص عليها فى المادة 59 ،
"دور التربية " يقصد بها الدور المنصوص عليها فى المادة 70 ،
"دور الحضانة " يقصد بها أى مكان مناسب يخصص لرعاية الأطفال دون الرابعة ويخضع لإشراف ورقابة جهة ذات إختصاص ،
" دور الرعاية " يقصد بها الدور المنصوص عليها فى المادة 26 ،
" دور الشباب " يقصد بها الدور المنصوص عليها فى المادة 71 ،
" الطفل " يقصد به كل شخص لم يتجاوز سن الثامنة عشر ،
" الطفل الجندي " يقصد به الطفل الذي لم يتجاوز الثامنة عشر من العمر والذي يعين أو يقبل أو يفرض عليه الانضمام لأي قوة عسكرية أو شبه عسكرية سواءً كانت منظمة أو غير منظمة ،
" الطفل العامل " يقصد به الطفل الذي يزاول عملاً ويتراوح عمره بين سن الرابعة عشر و الثامنة عشر ،
" الطفل المشرد " يقصد به الطفل المعرض للخطر بسبب وجوده بصورة غير طبيعية في الشارع للدرجة التى تعرض سلامته الأخلاقية أو النفسية أو الجسدية أو التربوية للخطر ،
" الكفالة " يقصد بها أي نوع من أنواع الرعاية التعويضية التي تهدف إلى النشأة السليمة للطفل ،
" المجلس " يقصد به المجلس القومي لرعاية الطفولة المنشأ بموجب قانون المجلس القومي لرعاية الطفولة ،
" المحكمة " يقصد بها محكمة الطفل المنصوص عليها فـى المادة 62، 
"المراقب" يقصد به المراقب الذي تحدده المحكمة للقيام بالواجبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 81 ،
" المراقبة الاجتماعية " يقصد بها التدبير القضائي الذي يتم عن طريقه إعادة تكييف الطفل الجانح فى المجتمع ،
" النيابة " يقصد بها نيابة الطفل المنصوص عليها فى المادة 60 ،
" ذي الإعاقة " يقصد به أى كل طفل ولد أو أصيب بعاهة بدنية أو عقلية أو حسية تؤثر عليه بصورة جزئية أو كلية ،
" شرطة حماية الأسرة والطفل " يقصد بها الشرطة الخاصة بحماية الأسرة والطفل المنصوص عليها فى المادة 54 ،
" مراكز تنمية الأطفال " يقصد بها مراكز تنمية الأطفال التي تنشئها الوزارة وفقاً لنص المادة 22 ، 
" الطفل المعرض للجنوح " يقصد به الطفل الذي أتم السابعة ولم يبلغ الثانية عشر ووجد في بيئة تعرض سلامته الأخلاقية أو النفسية أو الجسدية أو التربوية للخطر ،
" العدالة الأخلاقية " يقصد بها العدالة التي تركز على إعادة تأهيل ودمج الطفل المعرض للجنوح ودمجه في المجتمع مجدداً ويتعامل مع الضحية من حيث تعويضه أو تعويض المجتمع عن الضرر الذي لحق به ،
" اللجان المجتمعية " يقصد بها اللجان المشتركة بين الشرطة ومجتمع الحي أو القرية أو الفريق ،
" الوزارة " يقصد بها الوزارة المسئولة عن شئون الطفل ،
" الوزير " يقصد به الوزير الذى يحدده رئيس الجمهورية . 
الفصل الثاني 
مبادئ عامة 
5ـ (1) يسترشد في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون بالمبادئ والأحكام الواردة في دستور جمهورية السودان الإنتقالي لسنة 2005 والإتفاقيات والبروتوكولات الدولية المصادق عليها ، والسياسات والقرارات والموجهات التي يضعها المجلس .
(2) دون المساس بعموم ما تقدم تكون المبادئ والأحكام العامة الآتية هي القواعد الأساسية لتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون : 
( أ) تتكفل الدولة برعاية وحماية الأطفال وتعمل علي تهيئة الظروف المناسبة لتنشئتهم التنشئة الصحيحة من كافة النواحي في إطار الحرية والكرامة الإنسانية والقيم الروحية والاجتماعية وفي بيئة صحية ،
(ب) التنشئة السوية للأطفال مسئولية عامة, وتحترم الدولة حقوق وواجبات الوالدين والأسرة بمقتضى الدين والعرف المحلي ،
(ج ) للطفل الحق في الحماية من جميع أشكال التمييز الظالم ،
(د ) تكون لحماية الطفل ومصالحه الأولوية في كافة القرارات أو الإجراءات المتعلقة بالطفولة أو الأسرة أو البيئة أياً كانت الجهة التي تصدرها أو تباشرها ،
(هـ) تكفل الدولة جميع الحقوق الشرعية للطفل وبخاصة حقه في ثبوت نسبه وحقه في الحياة والنمو والاسم والجنسية والرضاعة والحضانة والملبس والمسكن وحقه في التعليم ورعاية أحواله وفقاً لأحكـام القانون ،
( و) يكون للطفل المنتمي إلى أقلية إثنية أو دينية أو لغوية الحق فى التمتع، مع بقية أفراد المجموعة بثقافته، أو المجاهرة بدينه وممارسة شعائره أواستعمال لغته ،
( ز) للطفل المولود خارج إطار الزوجية الحق فى التسجيل بسجلات المواليد منسوباً لمن يقر من والداه بالبنوة وبأي إسم إذا لم يقر والديه،
(ح) للطفل الحق فى طلب تغيير إسمه فى سجلات المواليد إذا كان فيه تحقٌُُُير له أو إهانة لكرامته أو كان الإسم منافياً للعقائد الدينية ،
(ط) للطفل المولود الحق فى إستخراج شهادة ميلاد له على الأنموذج المعد لذلك وتسليمها لذويه دون رسوم ، 
(ى) يكفل للطفل الحق في التعبير عن آرائه ورغباته بكل حرية وإشراكه فعلياً في الإجراءات القضائية أو الإدارية أو الاجتماعية أو التربوية الخاصة وفقاً لسن الطفل ودرجة نضجه ،
(ك) يضمن هذا القانون حماية الطفل ذكراً أو أنثى من جميع أنواع وأشكال العنف أو الضرر أو المعاملة غير الإنسانية أو الإساءة البدنية أو المعنوية أو الجنسية أو الإهمال أوالاستغلال ،
(ل) للطفل الذي يدعي أنه انتهك القانون الجنائي أو يتهم بذلك أو يثبت عليه ذلك ، الحق في أن يعامل بطريقة تتفق مع رفع درجة إحساسه بكرامته وقدره ، وهو برئ إلى أن تثبت إدانته وتهدف محاكمته إلى إعادة تكييفه اجتماعياً ولا يسأل جنائياً ما لم يبلغ الثانية عشر من عمره بل يخضع لأحد تدابير الرعاية وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ،
(م ) تقع على عاتق الوالدين المسئولية الأولى فى تربية الطفل وعلى الدولة أن تسعى لتوفير المساعدة الملائمة للأسرة ،
(ن) تنمية الطفولة ورعايتها إلتزام دينى وانساني ووطني وقومى والأسرة الطبيعية المكونة من الزوجين هى نواة المجتمع وهى البيئة الأولى الفضلى لتنشئة الأطفال ،
(س) الحضانة حق للطفل ولا يجوز إسقاط حق الطفل فيها إذا رفض والداه حضانته ،
(ع) يعتبر تشرد الاطفال مخالفاً لقيم المجتمع السليم وتعمل الدولة على منع الأسباب المؤدية إليه وإصلاح ما يوجد منه . 

الفصل الثالث 

الرعاية الصحية 

تطبيق 
6ـ فيما لم يرد فيه نص في هذا الفصل، تطبق أحكام قانون الصحة العامة لسنة 2008، وأي قانون آخر خاص بصحة الإنسان صادر من الجهات الرسمية في السودان . 

حق الطفل في الرضاعة الطبيعية 
7 ـ (1) للطفل الحق في الرضاعة الطبيعية لمدة سنتين كاملتين عـدا حـالات معينة يحددها الطبيب .
(2) على الدولة منح الأم العاملة المرضعة إجازة أمومة لمدة تحددها قوانين ولوائح الخدمة المدنية القومية . 

حق الطفل في التحصين 
8ـ (1) للطفل الحق في تحصينه بالأمصال واللقاحات الواقية من الأمراض المعدية بمكاتب الصحة والوحدات الصحية المختصة دون مقابل وذلك وفقاً للنظم والمواعيد التي تحددها السلطات الصحية بقرار منها وتبين فى القرار الأمراض التي يتم التحصين للوقاية منهـا علي أن تعمل الدولة علي توفير معينات التحصين .
(2) تحصين الطفل واجب علي والديه أو الشخص الذي يكون الطفل في حضانته أو تحت ولايته .
(3) يجب تحصين الطفل بالأمصال الواقية بواسطة شخص مرخص له بمزاولة المهنة .  

البطاقة الصحية 
9ـ يكون لكل طفل بطاقة صحية وتسجل بياناتها في سجل خاص بمكتب الصحة المختص وتسلم لوالد الطفل أو ولي أمره خلال شهر من تاريخ الميلاد وفقاً لما تحدده قوانين ولوائح الصحة العامة . 

تقديم البطاقة الصحية 
10ـ يجب تقديم البطاقة الصحية عند كل فحص طبي للطفل في مراكز رعاية الطفولة أو الوحدات الصحية أوغيرها ، ويثبت بها الحالة الصحية للطفل ، وتسجل بها التحصينات التي تجري للطفل وتواريخها . 

إرفاق البطاقة عند الالتحاق بالمدرسة 
11ـ يجب أن ترفق مع أوراق إلتحاق الطفل بالمدرسة في مراحل التعليم قبل الجامعي البطاقة الصحية (ما أمكن ذلك ) بغرض تسجيل نتائج الفحص الطبي الدوري علي الطفل وما يطرأ علي حالته الصحية من أمراض أو إصابات على أن تحفظ بالملف المدرسى . 

إجراءات الفحص الطبي الدوري 
12ـ تحدد السلطات الصحية بقرار منها إجراءات الفحص الطبي الدوري علي أطفال المدارس ومواعيد إجرائه وفقاً للقوانين واللوائح المنظمه لذلك .  

حظر إضافة مواد مخالفة للمواصفات فى غذاء الطفل 
13ـ (1) لا يجوز إضافة أي مواد ملونة أو حافظة أو أي إضافات غذائية إلى الأغذية والمستحضرات المخصصة لتغذية الأطفال إلا إذا كانت مطابقة للشروط والمواصفات المعتمدة من الجهات المختصة .
(2) لا يجوز الإعلان عن الأغذية والمستحضرات المخصصة لتغذية الأطفال إلا بعد تسجيلها والحصول علي ترخيص بتداولها من الجهات المختصه وخاصة بدائل لبن الأم . 

حق الطفل في الرعاية الصحية الأولية  
14ـ للطفل الحق في توفير الرعاية الصحية مجاناً في المستشفيات والمراكز الحكومية التى تحددها السلطات الصحية . 

وقاية الأطفال من الأمراض المعدية وتوفير 

العلاج للحالات الطارئة 
15ـ للطفل الحق فى الوقاية من الأمراض المعدية وتوفير العلاج للحالات الطارئة في المستشفيات والمراكز الحكومية .  

الفحص الطبي في حالة الزواج 
16ـ إلزام الراغبين في الزواج علي عرض أنفسهم علي الكشف لإثبات خلوهما من الأمراض الوراثية والمعدية حماية للطفل . 

الأطفال المصابين بالأمراض العقلية أو النفسية  
17ـ (1) يجب إيداع الطفل الذى يوجد فى الشارع ويتبين من خلال التحريات تعرضه للاهمال وليس له أسرة ويعاني من مرض عقلي أو نفسي في إحدى المستشفيات الحكومية المتخصصة .
(2) تحدد اللوائح الاجراءات الواجب إتباعها والجهات المختصة بالايداع . 

حظر بيع التبغ والمواد المخدرة للأطفال 
18ـ يحظر بيع أو توزيع التبغ والسلسيون والكحول وأى مواد مخدرة للطفل أو السماح له بإستخدامها إلا للضرورة ولغرض مشروع .  


الفصل الرابع 

الرعاية الاجتماعية 

ترخيص دور الحضانة 
19ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص إنشاء دار للحضانة أو تغيير موقعها قبل الحصول على ترخيص مسبق من الوزارة المعنية .
(2) تنظم اللوائح الصادرة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون دور الحضانة وإجراءات ترخيصها ومواصفاتها ورقابتها والإشراف عليها . 

أهداف دور الحضانة 
20ـ تهدف دور الحضانة إلى تحقيق الأغراض التالية : 
( أ) رعاية الأطفال اجتماعياً وتنمية قدراتهم ومواهبهم ،
(ب) تهيئة الأطفال بدنيًا ونفسياً وثقافياً وأخلاقياً تهيئة سليمة بما يتفق وأهداف المجتمع وقيمه الدينية ،
(ج ) نشر الوعي بين أسر الأطفال لتنشئتهم التنشئة السليمة ،
(د ) تقوية وتنمية الروابط الإجتماعية بين دور الحضانة وأسر الأطفال . 

إلتزام المخدم بإنشاء دار للحضانة 
21ـ يجب على كل مخدم يستخدم مائة عامل فأكثر إنشاء دار للحضانة تتوفر فيها الشروط والمواصفات المقررة فى اللَّوائح الصَّادرة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون . 

أهداف مراكز تنمية الأطفال 
22ـ (1) تنشئ الوزارة مراكزاً لتنمية الأطفال تهدف إلى تنشئة الأطفال إجتماعياً وتربوياً وثقافياً عن طريق شغل أوقات فراغهم بالوسائل والأساليب التربوية السليمة .
(2) مع عدم الإخلال بعمومية ما تقدم يكون لمراكز الأطفال الأغراض التالية : 
( أ) رعاية الأطفال إجتماعياً وتربوياً وثقافياً خلال أوقات فراغهم وأثناء الأجازات وقبل بدء اليوم المدرسي وبعد انتهائه ،
(ب) إستكمال رسالة الأسرة والمدرسة في رعاية الطفل ومساعدة الأم العاملة في حماية أطفالها من الإهمال البدني والنفسي ووقايتهم من التعرض للجنوح ،
(ج) تهيئة الفرصة للطفل لكي ينمو نمواً متكاملاً من جميع النواحي البدنية والعقلية والوجدانية لاكتساب مهارات جديدة والوصول إلي أكبر قدر من تنمية قدراته الكامنة ،
( د) معاونة الطفل على زيادة تحصيله الدراسي وإستيعابه المعرفي والثقافي ،
(هـ) تقوية الروابط بين مركز تنمية الطفل وأسرة الطفل ،
( و) إمداد أسرة الطفل بالمعرفة والتوعية حول تربية الطفل وعوامل تنشئته وفق الأساليب التربوية الصحيحة . 

التشرد 
23ـ لا يعتبر تشرد الأطفال جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون . 

تدابير الرعاية للطفل المشرد 
24ـ يجب على الجهات المختصة فى حالة العثور على طفل مشرد أن تسلمه إلى من تتوفر فيه الضمانات الأخلاقية لرعايته وفق الترتيب التالى : 
( أ) أبواه أو أحدهما ،
(ب) من له ولاية أو وصاية عليه ،
(ج) أحد أفراد أسرته أو أقاربه ،
( د) أسرة كافلة تتعهد برعايته وفقاً لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية أو أعراف غير المسلمين حسب الحال ،
(هـ) جهة رسمية مختصة برعاية الأطفال . 

الرعاية البديلة 
25ـ (1) تقدم الرعاية البديلة للأطفال الذين يعانون من ظروف أسرية صعبة حالت دون نشأتهم فى أسرهم الطبيعية أو إعادتهم وذلك وفقاً للترتيب التالي : 
( أ) أقارب الأم ، أو الأب ،
(ب) الأسر الكافلة وفقاً لأحكام الشريعة الاسلامية، والتبني وفقاً لقانون الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين على أن تحدد اللوائح الضوابط والشروط المنظمة للأسر الكافلة والفئات المنتفعة بها ،
(ج) دور الرعاية .
(2) تدعم مؤسسات الرعاية الإجتماعية كصندوق الزكاة وغيرها من الصناديق مؤسسات وبرامج الرعاية البديلة .
(3) ينبغى عند إختيار الرعاية البديلة إيلاء الإعتبار الواجب الإستمرار فى تربية الطفل وفقاً لخلفيته الدينية والإثنية والثقافية واللغوية وفقاً لمعتقداته . 

إنشاء دور الرعاية 
26ـ تنشئ الوزارة دوراً لرعاية الأطفال المحرومين من الرعاية الأسرية وتحدد اللوائح الصادرة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون مهامها وإختصاصاتها وكيفية تنظيمها . 

دور التربية 
27ـ تنشئ وزارة الداخلية دور التربية للأطفال الجانحين وتحدد اللوائح مهامها وإختصاصاتها وكيفية تنظيمها . 

الفصل الخامس 

تعليم الطفل 

حق الطفل فى التعليم 
28ـ (1) يكون لكل طفل الحق فى التعليم العام .
(2) على الدولة أن توفر الإمكانات لإتاحة فرص التعليم الأساسي الإلزامـي بالمجان .
(3) على الدولة السعى لتوفر التعليم المجانى فى المدارس الثانوية الحكومية للأيتام والمعاقين والفقراء ومجهولي الأبوين .
(4) على الدولة أن تسعى لتضمين المناهج التعليمية ما يلى : 
(أ ) التربية الدينية ،
(ب) التربية الوطنية ،
(ج) مبادئ حقوق الإنسان . 

الجزاءات المحظورة فى المدارس 
29ـ (1) لا يجوز توقيع أي من الجزاءات التالية على الأطفال بالمدارس : 
( أ) العقوبات القاسية ،
(ب) التوبيخ بالألفاظ المهينة للكرامة ،
(ج ) الحرمان من حضور الحصة ما لم يتسبب حضور الطالب فى عرقلة سير الدراسة ،
(د ) الطرد من المدرسة أثناء سير الدراسة .
(2) تحدد وزارة التربية والتعليم العام الجزاءات المناسبة لكل من يخـالـف أحكامالبند (1) بموجب اللوائح التي تصدرها في هذا الشأن . 

مكافأة الأطفال المتفوقين  
30ـ يجوز مكافأة الأطفال بالمدارس للتفوق الأكاديمي والإبداع الثقافي والفني وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح التى تصدرها وزارة التربية والتعليم العام . 


الفصل السادس 

ثقافة الطفل 

إشباع حاجات الطفل الثقافية 
31ـ يكفل للطفل إشباع حاجاته الثقافية من آداب وفنون ومعرفة ومعلومات ، مستمدة من مجتمعه وتوسيع مداركه بالتعرف على التراث الإنساني والتقدم العلمي والتقني الحديث . 

مكتبات الطفل 
32ـ (1) تلحق مكتبات للطفل بالمدارس في المدن والأحياء والقرى .
(2) تحدد اللوائح التى تصدرها وزارة التربية والتعليم العام شروط وإجراءات إنشاء مكتبات الطفل وتنظيم العمل بها . 

حظر نشر بعض المطبوعات والمصنفات الأدبية 
33ـ يحظر نشر أو عرض أو تداول أو تصوير أو حيازة أية مطبوعات أو مصنفات فنية مرئية أو مسموعة خاصة بالطفل تخاطب غرائزه الدنيا ، أو تزين له السلوكيات المخالفة لقيم المجتمع وتقاليده أو يكون من شأنها تشجيعـه على الجنوح . 

تنظيم مشاهدة العروض 
34ـ (1) يمنع منعاً باتاً دخول الأطفال دور السينما وأندية المشاهـدة وأماكن اللهو الأخرى أثناء اليوم الدراسى كما يمنع دخولهم إلا بصحبة والديهم أو من يتولى تربيتهم .
(2) تحدد اللوائح تنظيم مشاهدة العروض للأطفال في دور السينما وأندية المشاهدة والأماكن العامة ومسئولية مديري تلك الأماكن والمشرفين عليها وعلي إقامة تلك العروض والمسئولين عن إدخال الجمهور والمخالفات التى توقع على المخالفين من أصحاب الدور أو المسئولين عنها .  

الإعلان عن العروض المحظورة 
35ـ يجب علي مديري دور السينما وأندية المشاهدة والأماكن العامة المماثلة الإعلان في مكان ظاهر وباللغتين العربية والإنجليزية وبكافة وسائل الإعلان المتاحة عن العروض المحظور على الأطفال مشاهدتها . 



الفصل السابع 

عمالة الأطفال 

تنظيم استخدام الأطفال 
36ـ (1) يحظر عمل من هم دون سن الرابعة عشر من الأطفال ويستثني عمل الأطفالفى الرعى والأعمال الزراعية غير الخطرة أو الضارة بالصحة. 
(2) يجوز إلحاق الطفل للتلمذة في المدارس الصناعية والمعاهد ومراكز التعليم والتدريب المهني الخاضعة لإشراف الدولة إذا بلغ عمره الرابعة عشرة . 
(3) فيما لم يرد فيه نص فى هذا القانون ، تطبق أحكام قانون العمل واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه . 

حظر الأعمال التى تؤدى للإضرار بالطفل 
37ـ يحظر إستخدام الاطفال في الأعمال الخطرة والصناعات التي يرجح أن تؤدي بطبيعتها أو بفعل الظروف التي تزاول فيها إلى الإضرار بصحة الأطفال أو سلامتهم أو سلوكهم الأخلاقي، ويجوز لوزير العمل أو من يفوضه أن يحدد هذه الأعمال أو الصناعات . 

إجراء الكشف الطبي 
38ـ (1) يجب على صاحب العمل إجراء الكشف الطبي على الأطفال مجاناً قبل التحاقهم بالعمل وفى فترات دورية بعد الإستخدام حسب طبيعة العمل وظروف الطفل الصحية . 
(2) تحدد السلطة المختصة الجهة الطبية المعتمدة التي تجرى الكشف الطبى وإصدار الشهادة الطبية اللازمة . 

ساعات العمل اليومي 
39ـ (1) لا يجوز أن تزيد ساعات العمل اليومي للطفل العامل عن سبع ساعات تتخللها فترة أو أكثر للراحة لا تقل في مجموعها عن ساعة بحيث لا يعمل الطفل أكثر من أربع ساعات متتالية ولايبقى فى مكان العمل فترة تزيد على سبع ساعات.
(2) لا يجوز تشغيل الطفل العامل ساعات عمل إضافية أو تشغيله في أيام الراحة الأسبوعية أو العطلات الرسمية أو ليلاً فيما بين الساعة السادسة مساء وحتى الثامنة صباحاً . 

الإجازة 
40ـ يستحق الطفل العامل إجازة مدفوعة الأجر وفقاً للقوانين واللوائح المنظمة لذلك . 

الإستفادة من الخدمات الاجتماعية 
41ـ (1) للطفل العامل الاستفادة من الخدمات الاجتماعية العمالية التي تتلاءم وعمره .
(2) يلتزم صاحب العمل بالتأمين على الطفل العامل فى صندوق التأمينات الاجتماعية وبتقديم الرعاية الصحية والطبية على النحو الذي تحدده جهات الاختصاص وتدريبه على كيفية استخدام وسائل السلامة والصحة المهنية ومراقبة تطبيقها واستفادته من تلك الوسائل . 

تدريب الطفل 
42ـ يجب علي صاحب العمل عند تكليف الطفل العامل بعمل وضعه تحت إشراف شخص أو أشخاص من ذوي الخبرة في ذلك العمل . 

الفصل الثامن 

حظر إستخدام أو إشراك الأطفال في الأعمال العسكرية 

تجنيد الأطفال 
43ـ (1) يحظر تجنيد أو تعيين أو استخدام الأطفال في القوات المسلحة أو في جماعاتمسلحة أو إستخدامهم للمشاركة في الأعمال الحربية .
(2) تحدد القوانين واللوائح العسكرية التدابير المناسبة لكل من يخالف أحكام البند (1) . 

التسريح والتأهيل وإعادة الدمج 
44ـ (1) تكفل الجهة المختصة بالتسريح وإعادة الدمج تصميم برامج تعين على تسريح الأطفال وذلك بالتنسيق مع الجهات المعنية ( المؤسسات العسكرية والأمنية والمجموعات المسلحة ) والعمل على إعادة ادماجهم إجتماعياً واقتصادياً وأن تولي عناية خاصة للأطفال المسرحين عامة والمعاقين بصفة خاصة أثناء وجودهم في مراكز التسريح .
(2) يجب على الجهة المختصة تأهيل الطفل ضحية النزاعات المسلحة تأهيلاً نفسياً وذهنياً وإعادة إدماجه إجتماعياً وإقتصادياً . 


الفصل التاسع 

إستغلال الأطفال فى البغاء والمواد الإباحية وأعمال السخرة 

حظر إستخدام الأطفال فى البغاء والمواد الإباحية 
45ـ يعد مرتكباً جريمة كل من : 
(أ ) يختطف أو يبيع طفل أو ينقل عضو أو أعضاء أي طفل ، 
(ب) يغتصب أي طفل ،
(ج) يتحرش أو يسئ جنسياً لأي طفل ، 
(د ) ينتج أو يوزع أو ينشر أو يستورد أو يصدر أو يعرض أو يبيع أو يحوز أي مواد إباحيه متعلقه بالطفل ،
(هـ) يستخدم أي طفل بغرض أنشطه جنسيه لقاء مكافأة أو أي شكل من أشكال العوض ،
(و) يشجع أو يصور بأي وسيلة أي طفل يمارس ممارسة حقيقيه أو بالمحاكاة أنشطه جنسيه صريحة أو يصور أعضاء جنسيه لأي طفل لإشبع الرغبة الجنسية . 

حظر إستخدام الأطفال فى أعمال السخرة 
46ـ (1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة كل من يستخدم الأطفال فى تجارة الرقيق بجميع أشكاله ولا يجوز إسترقاق الطفل أو إخضاعه للسخرة أو إرغامه على أداء عمل قسراً . 
(2) يعد مرتكباً جريمة كل من يهرب أو يساعد على تهريب أي طفل أو أطفال عبر الحدود بغرض السخرة أو الإتجار أو الإستخدام القسري أو العنف بأشكاله . 

إعادة الإدماج والتأهيل للأطفال 
47ـ (1) يجب على الوزارة إتخاذ التدابيرالملائمة لتحقيق التأهيل البدني والنفسي وإعادة الإدماج الإجتماعي للطفل الذي يكون ضحية أي شكل من أشكال الإهمال أو الاستغلال أو الإساءة أو التعذيب أو أي شكل من أشكال المعاملة أو العقوبة القاسية أو اللا إنسانية أو المهينة أو النزاعات المسلحة .
(2) يجب إعادة الدمج والتأهيل فى بيئة تعزز صحة الطفل وإحترامه لذاته وكرامته .  

الفصل العاشر 

رعاية ذوى الإعاقة 

رعاية وحماية الطفل ذي الإعاقة 
48ـ (1) مع مراعاة قانون المعاقين القومي لسنة 2009 أو أي قانون يحل محله يكون للطفل ذي الإعاقة الحق في الرعاية الاجتماعية الصحية والنفسية بهدف تدريبه على الإعتماد علي نفسه وعلى الدولة حمايته من كل عمل من شأنه إعاقة تعليمه أو الإضرار بصحته أو نموه البدني أو العقلي أو الروحي أو الإجتماعي.
(2) للطفل ذى الحاجة الخاصة الحق في التأهيل بتقديم الخدمات الاجتماعية والنفسية والطبية والتعليمية والمهنية والأجهزة التعويضية التي يلزم توفيرها له بدون مقابل بهدف تمكينه من التغلب علي الآثار الناشئة عن عجزه في حدود المبالغ المخصصة لهذا الغرض في الموازنة العامة للدولة ووفق الشروط التي تحددها اللوائح . 

تعليم المعاقين 
49ـ (1) يجب دمج الأطفال المعاقين في مراحل التعليم المختلفة حسب الإعاقة .
(2) تطوير وتشجيع مؤسسات التدريب والتأهيل المهني للمعاقين وتأهيل المراكز القائمة .
(3) يجوز أن تنشأ مدارس أو فصول خاصة لتعليم الأطفال المعاقين بما يتلاءم وقدراتهم وإستعدادهم بالشروط والمواصفات التي يحددها الوزير المسؤول من التعليم . 

منح الشهادات 
50ـ يمنح كل طفل من المعاقين تم تأهيله شهادة يبين فيها المهنة التي تم تأهيله لمزاولتها بالإضافة إلى أي بيانات أخرى ترى السلطـة المختصـة إضافتها . 

القيد في مكاتب العمل 
51ـ يقوم مكتب العمل الذي يقع في دائرة الإختصاص بقيد إسم الطفل من ذوي الإعاقة الذي تم تأهيله ، في سجل خاص بناء علي إخطار من الجهة التي قامت بتأهيله. 

تشغيل الأطفال المعاقين


52ـ يخصص وزير العمل وظائف بالقطاع العام للمعاقين من الأطفال وفقاً للمؤهلات العلمية المطلوبة وتشجيع القطاع الخاص لإستخدام الأطفال المعاقين حسب مؤهلاتهم . 


الإعفاء من الرسوم 
53ـ تعفي الأجهزة التعويضية والمساعدة ووسائل النقل اللازمة للأطفال للفقراء من ذوي الإعاقة من جميع الرسوم الجمركية بموافقة وزير المالية والاقتصاد الوطني بناءً على توصية الوزير. 

الفصل الحادى عشر 

الأجهزة العدلية والقضائية المختصة 

شرطة حماية الأسرة والطفل 
54ـ تنشأ بموجب أحكام قانون شرطة السودان لسنة 2008 أو أي قانون آخر يحل محله شرطة للأطفال تسمي " شرطة حماية الأسرة والطفل " وتحدد اللوائح الصادرة بموجبه موازنتها ونظامها الإداري . 

إختصاصات شرطة حماية الأسرة والطفل 
55ـ تختص شرطة حماية الأسرة والطفل بالآتي :
( أ) إجراء التحريات في المخالفات المنسوبة للأطفال وفقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر،
(ب) إجراء التحريات في المخالفات والجرائم التي ترتكب ضد الأطفال ،
(ج) إتخاذ التدابير الكفيلة بوقاية الأطفال وحمايتهم من كافة أشكال الانتهاكات وإجراء التحريات ورفعها لنيابة الأطفال ،
(د ) البحث عن الأطفال المفقودين والمستدرجين والهاربين من أسرهم أو من المؤسسات التربوية والخيرية أو أي مؤسسات أخرى تختص بشئون الأطفال، وذلك بناء على التبليغ الصادر من تلك الجهات ،
(هـ) إجراء التنسيق اللاَّزم مع الجهات ذات الإختصاص لتقديم العلاج الإجتماعي والنفسي للأطفال الضحايا والمجني عليهم بناءً على ما توصلت إليه التحريات وحيثيات المحاكمة ،
(و) إجراء البحوث والإحصائيات بالإستعانة بالمختصين عن حالات الجنوح والإنتهاكات بالنسبة للأطفال ورفعها إلى جهات الإختصاص مع التوصية المناسبة بشأنها . 

التحري مع الأطفال 
56ـ (1) يجب عند التحري مع أي طفل حضور وليه أو من ينوب عنه أو من يقوم مقامه أو محاميه أو الباحث الاجتماعي من مكاتب الخدمة الإجتماعية المشار إليها في المادة 57 .
(2) بالرغم من أحكام البند (1) يجب عند إستحالة حضور ولي أمر الطفل أو من ينوب عنه أو يقوم مقامه حضور مندوب الرعاية الإجتماعية المختص . 

مكاتب الخدمة الاجتماعية 
57ـ (1) تنشأ مكاتب للخدمة الإجتماعية بشرطة حماية الأسرة والطفل وتتكون من عدد كاف من الباحثين الإجتماعيين والنفسيين سواء كانوا من العاملين في الدولة أو في مجال العمل الطوعي .
(2) تختص مكاتب الخدمة الإجتماعية بالآتي :
(أ ) إعداد الملف الإجتماعى والنفسى للطفل والمحافظة على سريته على أن يتضمن المعلومات التى تحددها اللوائح ،
(ب) إجراء التوصية بالتدبير المناسب الذي يرى المكتب إتخاذه في مواجهة الطفل الجانح ، 
(ج) إعداد وتقديم التقارير حول الأطفال الجانحين ورفعها إلى النيابة والمحكمة ،
(د ) زيارة الطفل في دور الإنتظار ومؤسسات الرعاية ودور التربية ،
(هـ) إتخاذ كافة الإجراءات والتدابير التي تساعد الطفل الجانح . 

القبض والحبس 
58ـ (1) لا تتخذ إجراءات القبض أو الحبس في مواجهة الطفل الجانح إلا بعد تكليف ولي الأمر بالحضور، ولا يجوز تنفيذ أمر القبض إلا بوساطة شرطة حماية الأسرة والطفل .
(2) على وكيل النيابة أو القاضي الذي أصدر أمر القبض أن يحرر محضراً يوضح فيه الأسباب التي تبرر ذلك .
(3) يجب علي شرطة حماية الأسرة والطفل عند القبض علي الطفل الجانح أن تخطر والديه أو أحدهما أو أولياء أمره أو القائمين على الأشراف عليه فوراً .
(4) لا يجوز :
(أ ) إبقاء أى طفل عند حبسه إحتياطياً مع أشخاص بالغين ،
(ب) أن تجاوز فترة بقاء الطفل بدار الإنتظار سبعة أيام . 

دور الإنتظار 
59ـ (1) تنشئ وزارة الداخلية دوراً للإنتظار وفقاً للمعايير الدولية تخصص للأطفال الذين ينتظرون التحري أو المحاكمة . 
(2) يتلقى الأطفال أثناء فترة بقائهم بدور الإنتظار الرعاية والحماية وجميع أنواع المساعدات القانونية والإجتماعية والتعليمية والمهنية والنفسية والطبية التي تلزمهم مع مراعاة نوعهم وشخصيتهم وظروفهم الخاصة . 

إنشاء نيابات الأطفال 
60ـ (1) تنشأ بموجب أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991 وقانون تنظيم وزارة العدل لسنة 1983 أو أي قانون آخر يحل محله ، نيابة تختص بالإشراف على التحريات التي تجريها شرطة حماية الأسرة تسمى نيابة الطفل.
(2) على النيابة مراعاة حسن معاملة الطفل في التحريات التي تشرف عليها .
(3) يجب أن يخضع وكلاء النيابة لدورات متخصصة في مجالات علم الاجتماع وعلم النفس والقوانين والاتفاقيات الدولية الخاصة بالأطفال ، وذلك قبل تكليف أي منهم بأي مهام تتعلق بالأطفال .
(4) يجوز للنيابة الاستعانة بالخبراء في علم النفس وعلم الاجتماع للمساعدة في أي تحريات تجريها سواء كان الخبراء يتبعون لجهات رسمية أو طوعية .
(5) يجب أن يجرى التحري في قضايا الأطفال الجانحين أو الضحايا بوساطة نيابة الطفل . 

إختصاصات نيابة الطفل 
61ـ (1) مع مراعاة قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991 وقانون تنظيم وزارة العدل لسنة 1983 أو أي قانون آخر يحل محله، يكون لنيابة الطفل الإختصاصات الآتية : 
(أ ) الإشراف على التحريات فى قضايا الأطفال وتوجيه التحرى فيها ،
(ب) الإشراف على سير الدعوى الجنائية ،
(ج) توجيه التهمة فى الجرائم التى ترتكب ضد الأطفال أو بواسطتهم ،
(د) مباشرة الإدعاء أمام محاكم الأطفال .
(2) يجوز لنيابة الطفل إحالة القضايا إلي أي جهة مختصة تراها مناسبة لإتخاذ ما تراه مناسباً من تدابير وإجراءات .  

إنشاء محاكم الأطفال 
62ـ (1) تنشأ بموجب قانون الهيئة القضائية لسنة 1986 أو أي قانون آخر يحل محلهمحكمة تتولى محاكمة الأطفال تسمى " محكمة الطفل " .
(2) يجب أن يخضع قاضي محكمة الطفل لدورات متخصصة في مجال علم الإجتماع والتربية وعلم النفس وأساليب التعامل مع الأطفال والقوانين والإتفاقيات الدولية الخاصة بالأطفال . 

إختصاصات محكمة الطفل 
63ـ بالإضافة إلى أي اختصاصات أخرى نص عليها في هذا القانون تختص محكمة الطفل بالنظر في : 
( أ) القضايا المعروضة عليها من قبل النيابة أو مكتب الخدمة الإجتماعية أو ذوى الطفل بشأن الأطفال ضحايا الانتهاكات ،
(ب) القضايا المحالة إليها بحق الأطفال الجانحين من المحاكم الأخرى ، 
(ج) الإحالة إلى خارج النظام القضائى . 

توقيف الطفل 
64ـ يجوز بأمر من وكيل نيابة الطفل أثناء سير التحرى أو من قاضى محكمة الطفل أثناء المحاكمة توقيف الطفل توقيفاً تحوطياً في دار الإنتظار إذا كانت ظروف الطفل أو طبيعة الفعل المعاقب عليه تستوجب ذلك . 

إجراءات المحاكمة 
65ـ (1) تطبق محاكم الأطفال الإجراءات الخاصة بالمحاكمة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، وفي حالة عدم النص علي أي مسألة إجرائية أمامها تتبع المحكمة قواعد الأمم المتحدة النموذجية الدنيا بشأن قضاء الأحداث وقواعد بكين التي يصدر بها منشور من رئيس القضاء . 
(2) على الرغم مما ورد في هذا القانون بشأن الإجراءات الواجب إتباعها بواسطة المحكمة يجوز أن تأخذ الإجراءات شكلاً غير ما هو متبع في إجراءات المحاكمة العادية كما يجوز أن تنعقد المحكمة في أي مكان أو زمان مناسبين إذا رأت المحكمة أن في ذلك مصلحة للطفل .
(3) يجب عدم محاكمة الطفل إلا بحضور مندوب من مكتب الخدمة الاجتماعية والسعي لحضور وليه أو من يقوم مقامه ما أمكن ذلك . 
(4) لا تجري محاكمة طفل إلا بحضور محامٍ أو مترافع عنه ويجوز للمحكمة أن تسمح بحضور أي شخص آخر كصديق .
(5) للمحكمة أن تعفي الطفل الجانح أو الشاهد من حضور المحاكمة بذاته إذا رأت أن مصلحته تقتضي ذلك .
(6) كل إجراء يوجب القانون إعلانه للطفل يبّلغ بقدر الإمكان لوالده أو ولي أمره أو المتعهد برعايته أو محاميه ولهؤلاء الحق فى الطعن بكافة الطرق القانونية المتاحة فى الحكم الصادر ضد الطفل .
(7) إذا رأت المحكمة أن حالة الطفل الصحية أو البدنية أو العقلية أو النفسية تستلزم فحصه قبل الفصل في الدعوى ، فيجب عليها إحالته إلى الجهات الطبية الرسمية المختصة ، مع وقف السير في الدعوى إلى أن يتم الفحص وإستلام تقرير عنه .
(8) إذا إشترك في الفعل الواحد أطفال وبالغون يتعين فصل محاكمته، و لا يجوز إحضار الطفل أمام المحاكمة الجنائية فإذا تعذر ذلك يعين ممثل له لحضور جلسات المحاكم . 

المرور على دور الإنتظار والتربية 
66ـ يجب علي كل من وكيل النيابة وقاضي محكمة الطفل حسب الحال حماية الأطفال والمرور على دور الإنتظار ودور التربية ومؤسسات الرعاية الاجتماعية الواقعة في دائرة اختصاصهم باستمرار للوقوف علي وضع الأطفال الموقوفين أو المحكوم عليهم ويجوز لأي منهم إصدار ما يرونه مناسباً من توجيهات .  

إحالة الأحكام من المحاكم الجنائية الى محكمة الطفل 
67ـ (1) يجب على المحكمة الجنائية في حالة الإدانة عدم إصدار أي عقوبة أو تدابير على الطفل ، وإرسال المحضر إلى محكمة الطفل المختصة أو أي جهة تراها لتقرر ما تراه مناسباً بشأنه .
(2) يجوز لمحكمة الطفل التي أحيلت اليها صورة محضر المحاكمة طبقاً لأحكام البند (1) أن تأمر بإجراء أي تحريات أو بحوث إجتماعية وإستدعاء الطفل أمامها للنظر في إتخاذ التدابير المناسبة بشأنه . 

تدابير الرعاية للأطفال المعرضين للجنوح 
68ـ (1) لا تتخذ أي إجراءات جنائية في مواجهة الأطفال المعرضين للجنوح .
(2) تتخذ شرطة حماية الأسرة والطفل ونيابة الطفل أو الرعاية الاجتماعية أو اللجان المجتمعية في مواجهة الأطفال المعرضين للجنوح تدابير الرعاية الآتية :
(أ ) التأثير المعنوي أو العدالة الأخلاقية أو أي أسلوب مناسب وفق ما يوصي به الخبير الإجتماعي أو النفسي المختص ،
(ب) تسليمه إلى والديه أو احداهما أو إلى وليه الشرعي أو من يتعهد برعايته ،
(ج ) تسليمه إلى جمعية خيرية لتربية الاطفال أو إلى أي جهة خيرية أخرى .
(3) لتنفيذ التدابير المشار إليها في البند (2) يجب الحصول على إذن مكتوب من محكمة الطفل .  

تدابير الإصلاح للطفل الجانح 
69ـ (1) يجوز المحكمة أن تصدر أي من تدابير الإصلاح الآتية علي الطفل الجانح : 
( أ) التوبيخ والتحذير ، 
(ب) الوضع تحت المراقبة الاجتماعية في بيئته الاجتماعية ،
(ج) الإلزام بأداء خدمة للمجتمع أو الالتحاق بدورات تدريبية مهنية أو ثقافية أو رياضية أو اجتماعية مناسبة ،
( د) الإيداع بدور التربية .
(2) يجوز للمحكمة فرض تدابير الإصلاح للمدة التي تراها ضرورية ومناسبة . 

مراعاة سن الطفل عند فرض التدابير 
70ـ يجب على المحكمة مراعاة سن الطفل الجانح وملاءمة التدبير المقضي به ومدته لإصلاح الطفل الجانح وتأهيله إجتماعياً . 

دور التربية 
71ـ ينشئ وزير الداخلية دوراً لحفظ الأطفال المحكوم عليهم بتدابير إصلاحية بموجب أحكام قضائية وفق نص المادة 68(د ) . 

دور الشباب 
72ـ ينشئ وزير الداخلية دوراً للشباب تخصص للأطفال الجانحين الذين بلغوا سن الثامنة عشر ولم يكملوا فترة التدبير الإصلاحى بدور التربية .  

سلطة المحكمة فى إيقاف التدابير  
73ـ يجوز للمحكمة في أي وقت وفقاً لحالة الطفل الجانح إيقاف التدابير المتخذة إذا ثبت صلاح الطفل وعدم الحاجة لمتابعته . 

تقارير دار التربية 
74ـ (1) يجب على مدير دار التربية أن يقدم للمحكمة تقريراً كل ثلاثة أشهر يبين فيه حالة الطفل الجانح مع التوصية بشأنه.
(2) يجوز للمحكمة بناءً على توصية دار التربية أو أي جهة متخصصة أن تعدل أو تلغى التدابير الإصلاحية التي اتخذتها بشأن الطفل الجانح . 

الإستئناف 
75ـ (1) تخضع الأحكام والأوامر الصادرة عن محكمة الأطفال للإستئناف أمام محكمة الإستئناف .
(2) لوالداى الطفل أو ولى أمره أو المتعهد برعايته أو محاميه الحق في الطعن بكافة الطرق القانونية المتاحة في الحكم الصادر ضد مصلحة الطفل . 

الإجراءات في حالة الطفل المجني عليه 
76ـ (1) إذا تبين للمحكمة أن الطفل المجني عليه في أي إجراء أمامها أو أمام أي محكمة أخرى قد تعرض أو معرض للخطر آو لأي تأثير ضار فيجوز لها أن تكلف أي جهة متخصصة لدراسة حالته وإعداد التوصية والمعالجة المناسبة لها وتحديد الجهة التي تختص بتلك المعالجة .
(2) تصدر المحكمة القرار المناسب وفقاً لتوصية الجهة المتخصصة المشار إليها في البند (1) .
(3) يجب على محكمة الجنايات أو أي محكمة أخرى تعرض أمامها دعوى تكشف عن وقوع جناية على طفل، أن تحرر محضراً بذلك وترفعه لمحكمة الأطفال المختصة . 

مبادئ إصدار الأحكام 
77ـ يجب علي المحكمة عند إصدار الأحكام مراعاة المبادئ التالية : 
( أ) أن يكون التدبير مناسباً لظروف الطفل وحاجاته والفعل الذي إرتكبه ،
(ب) ألا تفرض قيود على الحرية الشخصية للطفل إلا بعد دراسة كافية على أن تقتصر تلك القيود على أدنى حد ممكن ،
(ج) ألا يحرم الطفل من الحرية الشخصية إلا إذا ثبت ارتكابه لفعل ينطوي على استخدام العنف أو العود ، ولم يكن هنالك تدبير مناسب آخر ،
( د) ألا توقع عقوبة الإعدام على الطفل ،
(هـ) أن تكون مصلحة الطفل هي الغاية من التدابير التي توقع عليه . 

متابعة تنفيذ الأحكام  
78ـ (1) تشرف المحكمة علي تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة منها .
(2) يعد المراقب الإجتماعى للمحكمة تقريراً دورياً وتقريراً شهرياً عن تطور سلوك الطفل ويجوز للمحكمة على ضوء التقارير المقدمة لها من مكتب الخدمة الاجتماعية تعديل التدابير المتخذة من قبلها كلما كان ذلك ضرورياً . 

خصوصية الجلسات 
79ـ يجب إحترام حق الطفل في الخصوصية خلال إجراءات المحاكمة لتجنب أي ضرر يلحقه ولا يجوز نشر أي معلومات تتعلق بمثوله أمام أي محكمة إلا بإذنها . 

الإحالة لخارج النظام القضائي 
80 ـ يجوز للمحكمة إحالة دعوى الطفل الجانح لمعالجتها بواسطة أي جهة مجتمعية أو مؤسسية تحددها المحكمة دون اللجوء لمحاكمته أمامها علي أن تبين في قرار الإحالة المعايير والشروط التي ينبغي أن تنطبق على المعالجة المذكورة .  

السجلات 
81 ـ (1) تحفظ سجلات قضايا الأطفال في سرية كاملة ولا يجوز الإطلاع عليها إلا بإذن من المحكمة.
(2) إذا مثل طفل للمحاكمة أمام أي محكمة أطفال فيجب على تلك المحكمة التأكد من ضم أوراق المحاكمات السابقة في المحاكم الأخرى (إن وجدت) بغرض الاستفادة منها في معرفة خلفية وظروف الطفل.
(3) لا تستخدم سجلات الأطفال في الإجراءات التي تتخذ ضد ذات الطفل بعد بلوغه سن الثامنة عشر . 
(4) على الرغم من أي قواعد أخرى خاصة بإبادة أوراق القضايا تباد أوراق قضايا الطفل فور بلوغه سن الثامنة عشر . 

دورالمراقب الاجتماعي فى حالة وضع 

الطفل تحت المراقبة الإجتماعية 
82 ـ يجب علي المراقب الإجتماعي القيام بالواجبات الآتية ، وهى أن : 
( أ) يتحرى عن الأحوال الخاصة بالطفل الجانح الذي يوضع تحت المراقبة وحالة أسرته وأسباب إنحرافه وطرق معالجتها، وأن يرفع تقريراً بذلك للمحكمة المختصة ،
(ب) يبين سلوك ذلك الطفل الجانح في الملف الخاص به وذلك إثناء فترة المراقبة، وان يعمل علي الحصول علي شهادات مكتوبة من جميع الجهات المعنية تبين أدائه وسلوكه ،
(ج) يشرف علي الطفل الجانح أثناء القيام بالعمل الموكل إليه بموجب التدبير الصادر إليه من المحكمة ،
( د) يخطر المحكمة المختصة بعدم إمتثال الطفل الجانح الذي يوضع تحت المراقبة لأمر المراقبة ،
(هـ) يكون مسئولاً عن حفظ سجلات المراقبة ، 
( و) يقدم تقريراً شهريا على الإستمارة المعدة لذلك الغرض عن مدي تحسن الطفل الجانح الذي يوضع تحت المراقبة ،
( ز) يزور دور الانتظار للتعرف علي الأطفال الجانحين ،
(ح) يتصل بسلطات الشرطة لاستعجال قضايا الأطفال الجانحين ،
(ط) يخطر المراقب الإجتماعي في المنطقة التي يسافر إليها الطفل الجانح الذي يوضع تحت المراقبة لمتابعة مراقبة ذلك الطفل الجانح ومده بتقرير عنه ، وفي حالة رحيل ذلك الجانح نهائيا يجب علي المراقب الإجتماعي تحويل الملف الخاص به إلي المراقب الإجتماعي بالمنطقة التي انتقل إليها وذلك لمتابعة مراقبته وفقا لأحكام هذه المادة ،
(ى) يرفع تقريراً سنوياً للمحكمة عن مدى تطور وعمل المراقبة . 

حقوق الأطفال الضحايا 
83ـ (1) تكفل الأجهزة العدلية حماية حقوق ومصـالح الأطفال ضحايا الممارسـات المحظورة بموجب المواد 43 ، 45 و46 ، في جميع مراحل الإجراءات القضائية ولا سيما عن طريق ما يلي : 
( أ) الاعتراف بضعف الأطفال الضحايا وتكييف الإجراءات لجعلها تعترف بإحتياجاتهم الخاصة ، بما في ذلك إحتياجاتهم الخاصة كشهود ،
(ب) إعلام الأطفال الضحايا بحقوقهم ودورهم وبسير الإجراءات وتوقيتها وتقدمها وبالبت في قضاياهم ،
(ج) السماح بعرض أراء الأطفال الضحايا وإحتياجاتهم وشواغلهم و النظر فيها إثناء الدعاوى التي تمس مصالحهم الشخصية بطريقة تتمشي مع القواعد الإجرائية للقانون ،
( د) توفير خدمات المساعدة القانونية والإجتماعية الملائمة للأطفال الضحايا طيلة سير الإجراءات القانونية ، 
(هـ) حماية خصوصية وهوية الأطفال الضحايا واتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لتجنب نشر معلومات يمكن أن تفضي إلى التعرف إلي هؤلاء الأطفال الضحايا ،
( و) القيام في الحالات المناسبة بكفالة حماية سلامة الأطفال والضحايا وأسرهم والشهود الذين يشهدون لصالحهم من التعرض للإرهاب والانتقام ، 
( ز) تفادي التأخير غير المبرر في البت في القضايا وتنفيذ الأوامر والقرارات التي تمنح تعويضات للأطفال الضحايا .
(2) تكفل الأجهزة العدلية لجميع الأطفال ضحايا الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 45 و46 إتاحة الإجراءات المناسبة في للحصول ، دون تمييز ، على تعويض عن الأضرار التي لحقت بهم من الأشخاص المسئولين قانوناً عن تلك الجرائم .  


الفصل الثانى عشر 

أحكام عامة وختامية 

التبليغ عن إهدار حق الرعاية 
84ـ (1) يجوز لأى شخص لديه سبب معقول يحمله على الإعتقاد بأن هناك إهدار لحقوق أي طفل أو أن أيا من أبوي أي طفل أو ولى أمره أو المعهود له برعايته يرفض أو يهمل فى مد الطفل بالغذاء الكافي أو الملبس أو الرعاية الصحية أو التعليم مع قدرته على توفير ذلك ، أن يقوم بنصحه بالواجب عليه وإن أصر على عدم الإستجابة أن يبلغ ذلك لأقرب سلطة رسمية .
(2) يجوز للجهة المختصة التي أبلغ إليها الأمر بموجب البند (1) أن تستدعى الشخص المبلغ ضده ، و تبحث الأمر معه ، وللجهة المختصة أن تأمر بما تراه محققاً لمصلحة الطفل 
(3) إذا رفض الشخص الذي صدر إليه أي أمر بموجب البند (2) تنفيذ ذلك الأمر، فيجوز للجهة المختصة المعنية أن ترفع الأمر الى أقرب وحدة حماية الأسرة والطفل ، مع ما تراه من توصيات لمعالجة الوضع، وللجهة التي رفع إليها الأمر : 
( أ) أن تصدر أي أمر يجوز لها إصداره بموجب هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر ،
(ب) إذا كان من صدر له الأمر أحد أبوي الطفل، فيجوز للجهة المختصة بالإضافة إلى الأمر الذي أصدرته بموجب الفقرة (أ) أن تطلب من ذلك الوالد أن يوقع على تعهد بتوفير احتياجات الطفل تبعاً لحاجته في ذلك . 

وسائل التبليغ عن الانتهاكات 
85 ـ (1) ينشأ بموجب هذا القانون خط تلفوني ساخن أو أي وسيلة أخري للاتصال ، لتلقي البلاغات والدعاوى والشكاوى لأي إنتهاك لأى من حقوق الطفل الواردة في هذا القانون بشرط أن تتأكد الجهات الرسمية المبلغ لها من الشخص المبلغ وعنوانه .
(2) تنشئ الشرطة مركز لإستقبال البلاغات والتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة للتدخل.
(3) إذا إتضح أن البلاغ كاذب يحاكم المبلغ حسب القانون الجنائي . 

العقوبات  
86 ـ يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام :
(أ ) المادة 13 بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر أو الغرامة أو العقوبتين معاً وفى جميع الأحوال يجب مصادرة المواد الغذائية والأوعية والأدوات المستخدمة ،
(ب) المادة 18 بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر أو الغرامة أو العقوبتين معاً ،
(ج ) المادة 33 بالسجن مدة ستة أشهر أو الغرامة أو العقوبتين معاً ،
(د ) المواد 34 و 35 و36 و37 بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن شهر أو الغرامة أو العقوبتين معاً ،
(هـ) المادة 45(أ ) بالإعدام أو السجن مدة لا تجاوز عشرين سنة مع الغرامة ،
(و ) المادة 45 (ب) بالإعدام أو السجن مدة عشرين سنة مع الغرامة ،
(ز ) المادتين 45(ج) و(د) و(هـ)و(و) و46(1) بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر سنة والغرامة ،
(ح) المادة 46(2) بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشرين سنة والغرامة ،
(ط) المادتين (45) و(46) بالإضافة إلى السجن والغرامة حجز ومصادرة الممتلكات مثل المواد التي تستخدم في إرتكاب الجريمة أو تسهيل إرتكابها وإغلاق المباني المستخدمة في إرتكاب هذه الجرائم ويجوز للمحكمة تخصيص جزء من الغرامة للمتضررين على سبيل التعويض . 

سلطة إصدار اللوائح والقواعد 
87 ـ يجوز للمجلس أن يصدر اللوائح والقواعد اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون
*

----------

